# Grow big and big bloom ?s and general nute ?s



## Relentless999 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ive got the FF ocean forest soil and fox farm tiger bloom, big bloom, and grow big..
Fox farm says at 2 weeks use 2tbl of big bloom and 2tsp of grow big for a gallon of water.. I used a little less than 1 tablespoon of big bloom and one of my plants got nute burn, I believe..
Anyways, Friday I transplanted them into new containers and gave them a good watering.
The soil is still moist an inch down, so Ill prob water Wed or so, this time with big bloom and grow big.
on the 3rd week foxfarm says to use 3tsp of grow big and 2 tablespoons of big bloom. I know I should use less, but do you think half of that is too much for my 3rd week guys?

Also, should I nute, then regular water, then nuke, reg water,etc.? or is there a point where I can add nutes every watering, with exception of flushing the last week before harvest.

thanks guys


----------



## CaliGurl (Jun 23, 2009)

*You should always start with a quarter of the recommended dosage to start and work up each feeding to the full dose.. see what you plants need. FF is more forgiving then most.. I dont even feed until plants are 3 weeks or older. and when feeding them just start with some N. *


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think you nute burned your girls with Big Bloom.  Its stats run:.01-.3-.7.  It's mostly bat dookey and organic nutrient stuff--notice how quickly it settles out.  Grow Big will burn them--6-4-4.  And FYI: Tiger Bloom is 2-8-4.

I use all 6 FF nutes, even the 3 granular.  Like Cali says, I don't do squat for 3 weeks or so but water, then 1/4 feed per schedule, skip a feeding, 1/2 feed.  Work up, feeding every other watering a couple or three times, then go by FF's schedule.  They suggest flushing a week or 2 before harvest.  Be carefull with this.  My first go, I thought I'd be ready in 1 week, so I started flushing.  My trichs went 3 more weeks--no complaints since it's very nice puffing stuff.  

Easy on the watering.  Sounds like you're trying to over-water.  They're almost old enough that you can let them tell you when they're thirsty--they'll droop.  Be brave, let 'em droop a bit.  Water about 1/5 of your container size until you think you need to tweek.  Peace and luck.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

Seedlings often show some slight nute burn when started in Foxfarm Ocean Forest soil.  It's widely held that FFOF is a soil a bit too hot for mj seedlings.  

A better choice for starting your seedlings would be a subsrate without nearly as much or any nute values.  A great option before you plant is to 'cut' the strength of FFOF by mixing it 50/50 with something like a coco peat, or a soiless growing mix like Foxfarm Light Warrior or you could use vermiculite or perlite for that matter.  If you start them in this kind of mix they may need some *light* 1/4 strength nutes at about 3 weeks but that's only if you see some yellowing or nute deficiencies.  Even if they're started in this weaker, less hot soil they still don't need any addtional nutes for their first few weeks.  All they need is water.  Everything else they need nutritionally in the first couple of weeks is stored up in the seed.  When you transplant them out of the seedling's containers grown in the weak mix after a few weeks of veg you can put them into larger pots with full strength FFOF.  And when growing in FFOF you probably won't need any nutes til flowering...  which brings us to how you have things now...

Since you've already started in FFOF imho you should just ride it out at this point and only give them water.  They'll show some slight burn until they get a bit larger but they'll grow right out of it and will soon have a root structure than can deal with the hot soil.  If later in veg you see yellowing or notice nute def then you can feed them with your FF Big.  

The same thing happened to me when I started my current grow.  For years I had done all of my starting of seeds and vegging in hydro and then transplanting them to pots with FFOF before flowering.  This time I wanted to start the seeds in soil and I used FFOF per usual and I learned that everyone seemed to know that it's too hot for seedlings but me...  and you too!    My seedlings pulled through just fine.  Your plants won't get any worse unless you give them more nutes.  They're good for a while...

Peace!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey R666,

It's a good idea when you get nutes/products for your grow that you don't rely completely on the printed directions on the bottle.  I always check the forums for what application rates (strength) are working for other mj growers using the same stuff.  Almost all of the nute manufacturers have directions that if followed will mix things up too hot imho.  After all they are in the business of selling more and if you use more...

Some companies also have some very conflicting info their bottles vs their feeding charts...  Advanced Nutrients is one of the worse...   they have a good product called Voodoo Juice that helps build healthy root structure and the directions on the bottle call for 7ml per liter and if you use their nutrient calculator feeding chart it calls for less than 2 ml per liter...


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2009)

something that no one mentioned is ph adjusting your water to 6.2-6.6. when the ph is off, it will act like nute problem.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jun 24, 2009)

well this is how i used fox farm on my last grow. I followed the schedule on their web site and nuted with every watering after the third week.The first couple times you feed only go halfway with it. I religously used destilled water and neve, ever checked the ph. WOrked out amazing for me. NOt once did i get nute burn

But who know's, it might have all came out better with a ph tester. Remember every strand is different and requires different things.


----------



## bluealein56 (Jun 24, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hey R666,
> 
> 
> Some companies also have some very conflicting info their bottles vs their feeding charts...  Advanced Nutrients is one of the worse...   they have a good product called Voodoo Juice that helps build healthy root structure and the directions on the bottle call for 7ml per liter and if you use their nutrient calculator feeding chart it calls for less than 2 ml per liter...



Thats bc in those situations, the feeding amount on the bottle is if you are using the stuff by its self, and the feeding charts on the other hand expect that you are using all those other additives and fertilizers in conjunction with the Voddo juice, therefore requiring a lesser dossage since the other stuff also provides micro nutrients


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a question about FF products.
I have Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and Grow big, on FF feeding chart it says to use BOTH Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom in certaqin weeks, do i mix them BOTH TOGETHER in the SAME water container ??
I'm still confused about giving nutes, currently i give only 1 at a time like i watered 2 days ago with 1/2 strengh of Big Bloom and next time i was gonna use just Tiger Bloom.
Do i mix them and use together?


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 24, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I have a question about FF products.
> I have Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and Grow big, on FF feeding chart it says to use BOTH Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom in certaqin weeks, do i mix them BOTH TOGETHER in the SAME water container ??
> I'm still confused about giving nutes, currently i give only 1 at a time like i watered 2 days ago with 1/2 strengh of Big Bloom and next time i was gonna use just Tiger Bloom.
> Do i mix them and use together?


 
Yes.  The only thing FF cautions against is mixing the straight stuff together then adding the water.  Just draw your water and go for it; remember to check your pH.  I've found that FF makes the pH of my water change very little, if any.  Peace and luck.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 24, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> Thats bc in those situations, the feeding amount on the bottle is if you are using the stuff by its self, and the feeding charts on the other hand expect that you are using all those other additives and fertilizers in conjunction with the Voddo juice, therefore requiring a lesser dossage since the other stuff also provides micro nutrients



Yes and no...   That's part of the explanation but...   When I've given plants Voodoo Juice at the rate on the bottle I've had some very unhappy plants...   and it's no wonder since their nute calculator in week 2 gives you an application rate that is 1/3 of what the bottle says...   and this isn't the only ingredient they have this problem with...   Back when there was an AN Forum (before Bush shut it down) there were lots of threads on this subject and AN never gave us a good explanation...

Peace!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 24, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I have a question about FF products.
> I have Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom and Grow big, on FF feeding chart it says to use BOTH Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom in certaqin weeks, do i mix them BOTH TOGETHER in the SAME water container ??
> I'm still confused about giving nutes, currently i give only 1 at a time like i watered 2 days ago with 1/2 strengh of Big Bloom and next time i was gonna use just Tiger Bloom.
> Do i mix them and use together?



Either way is totally cool...   Some people prefer to give their base nutes in a feeding and then give their PK additives (TB) with the next watering without the base.  I'd suggest you alternate giving them nutes on waterings with plain water feeds...   I tend to do either a cycle of Feed (full nutes minus pk add), water, Feed (PK), water, water, Feed (full nutes minus pk add), water, Feed (PK), water, water, repeat...

Saving PK for a separate feed helps keep your PPM nute strength under control...  Especially if you use many components in your main feed.  Since you're using a two part setup with Big Bud and Tiger Bloom as directed it's totally fine to mix it all together too as I doubt if you're getting it too strong...  How long have your girls been flowering now?


----------



## bluealein56 (Jun 28, 2009)

why not just do what it says on the bottle. I mean you would think the people who make the stuff know better than anyone. Every plant is different, i dont care if its a clone of one just like it, its gonna like higher or lower levels and you adjust to each accordingly, but for god's sake dont make it complicated people.  you add all those additives together if it says to on the feeding chart, trust me it will be ok, or you can opt to making nutrients seem like rocket science


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 28, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Either way is totally cool... Some people prefer to give their base nutes in a feeding and then give their PK additives (TB) with the next watering without the base. I'd suggest you alternate giving them nutes on waterings with plain water feeds... I tend to do either a cycle of Feed (full nutes minus pk add), water, Feed (PK), water, water, Feed (full nutes minus pk add), water, Feed (PK), water, water, repeat...
> 
> Saving PK for a separate feed helps keep your PPM nute strength under control... Especially if you use many components in your main feed. Since you're using a two part setup with Big Bud and Tiger Bloom as directed it's totally fine to mix it all together too as I doubt if you're getting it too strong... How long have your girls been flowering now?


 
I'm not sure you mean by base and pk ?

Also they have been flowering now 17 days today.
Thanks for your help, peace to you.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 29, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you mean by base and pk ?
> 
> Also they have been flowering now 17 days today.
> Thanks for your help, peace to you.


 
Mrk, I think he's refering to Tiger Bloom with the TB.  I'm noob enough, I'm like you with the rest.  Is that English?  JK


----------

